# Good morning young prince!



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

My mom started saying "good morning young prince" every morning to Atticus when she saw him and now everyone in the house says it. I think its pretty cute though. I took him out of his crate when I woke up and he wanted to come and cuddle in bed with me for another 15 mins. He was soooo cute! I love waking up to this little face every morning. 


















covering his face from the camera










taken with my phone, sorry for the horrible quality, haha.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Aww, he is such a precious little guy!


----------



## SusanMallery (Dec 10, 2009)

OMG, those are adorable! His little face is so cute! I especially love the last one.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_What a love!! Young Prince suits him well._


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Omg I have that bedding!

And Atticus is cute, as always


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Ok... no offense to others, but I'm pretty sure that the Young Prince is the cutest Poodle on this forum. He just steals my heart and I don't even really like Toys.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

cbrand said:


> Ok... no offense to others, but I'm pretty sure that the Young Prince is the cutest Poodle on this forum. He just steals my heart and I don't even really like Toys.


I agree he is so cute and I am also not a toy person


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

He is just so adorable... young prince certainly fits! So darn cute!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Ok... no offense to others, but I'm pretty sure that the Young Prince is the cutest Poodle on this forum. He just steals my heart and I don't even really like Toys.


Totally, you are truly blessed Michelle to have him. Everyone imagine how cute he would be in person? We are only seeing the pictures. Seriously, he takes the cute prize, *nothing* can beat him


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

He is a little sweatheart. Can't have too many pictures of Atticus. I love his name too!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Aaaawe, my, he is just adorable little angel : )))) ! I also am not fan of toys - but he is really something special : ))) !


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am with Roxy and cbrand. The only toy I have ever considered was a Papillon, but I must say, wee Atticus is making me wish I had my own cuddy little teddy bear!!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Hes EVIL, I swear...
I was _trying_ to get a new picture of us together but he had other ideas...

First he fools you with his cute smooshable face...









and then CHOMP









then he plays if off like he did nothing...


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

haha awwh
he doesn't look real in that last photo xD
like hes a stuffed poodle toy


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

awwwwwwww so cute!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Oh how adorable! I love sleeping baby poos and there's nothing like having "little" kids too! We love our little kids, they are different from standards.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Young prince, it is. Atticus is a charmer for sure.


----------

